# Neon Genesis Evangelion vs, Gundam



## [sephir] (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes me and my friend have a lot of arguements and decided to make this poll. I want to see what the Narutofan forums community thinks, so vote now! Neon Genesis Evangelion or Gundam!


----------



## Codde (Oct 5, 2006)

Well personally I'd the Gundam series is better in terms of storyline and appeal. While Evangelion had some interesting points, sometimes just a bit too ... incomprehensible? Or rather purposely shown in a way that'd make it harder to get a simple point across (and full of emo also), to not be as enjoyable as it could've been for me. I'd place Evangelion above some Gundams in terms of story and enjoyablity (one being Seed of course, but I'd place most things above that), but I found others like 08th MS Team, Turn A Gundam, Victory Gundam, Zeta Gundam, 0079, Char's Counter Attack had more appeal (and some, the story was told (on average) better way, and was a bit more interesting) for me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2006)

What Code said.

And this is the only time I may say it, since it's an NGE + Gundam thread. . .



Heero Yuy x Rei Ayanami!!!

*is glared at by everyone*


----------



## solidspartan (Oct 5, 2006)

You think they should have a baby of something?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 6, 2006)

solidspartan said:
			
		

> You think they should have a baby of something?




Lmao what?


----------



## EXhack (Oct 6, 2006)

This idea has been done to death. Neither can really be compared, because one shows the horors of (giant mecha) war, while the other makes us think about the true nature of (giant mecha) god.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 6, 2006)

I like Gundam much more than NGE.
In a fight NGE would win with ease tho.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Oct 6, 2006)

Grb2HAck said:
			
		

> This idea has been done to death. Neither can really be compared, because one shows the horors of (giant mecha) war, while the other makes us think about the true nature of (giant mecha) god.


God? The religious stuff was just there to make it look cool.

Gundam was about war, Evangelion was about Hideaki Anno, they aren't even the same genre, so they shouldn't be compared.

Although, I'd say Gundam certainly has a larger franchise (and larger fanbase?) with all of it's different series, it's obvious I like NGE much more. Gundam still has badass mecha designs though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

> I like Gundam much more than NGE.
> In a fight NGE would win with ease tho.



Well, there's the G Gundam universe. . .


----------



## Codde (Oct 6, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> I like Gundam much more than NGE.
> In a fight NGE would win with ease tho.


Well as I said before, could be just me not remembering much( though I only finished the series a few motnhs ago), but I don't recall Evas, even when the units go going berserk, being "that" powerful  as they're made out to be. Save for after going through 15 years of preparpations, and having a bunch of other equipment, and using Shinji specifically as a pilot (along with stuff like Rei doing what she did), he was able to affect AT fields of humans(only if I recall correctly). 

I don't see how unless giving the Evas an incredible advantage in set up, they would win with ease. I don't even see how they would defeat a lot of Gundams alone, such as the Turn A Gundam that reduced all of Earth's technology into sand with it's Moonlight Butterfly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

> I don't see how unless giving the Evas an incredible advantage in set up, they would win with ease. I don't even see how they would defeat a lot of Gundams alone, such as the Turn A Gundam that reduced all of Earth's technology into sand with it's Moonlight Butterfly.



I'm not exactly sure if MB would cut it. The armour on the Evas are actually restraints -- dissolving tech would theoretically set the Eva free.


----------



## Codde (Oct 6, 2006)

Well I know the armor restrained them, but I don't recall every single other part of them being purely biological (unrelated to any technological enhancements or whatever). Not that it was stated the moonlight butterflies only works on inanimate things, just that one of the things it was stated to have done was to spread nanomachines (that it also uses to restore itself) that instantly turned all of the Earth's civilizations into sand (buildings, cities, battleships, basically everything, along with creating massive storms to further spread it). So I doubt it'd be completely unaffected.


----------



## ez (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't really remember evangelion that well but gundam wing was one of my favorite shows way back when...gundamn ftw


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Oct 6, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> I like Gundam much more than NGE.
> In a fight NGE would win with ease tho.


You are honestly trying to make people believe that Zechs Merquise in Tallgeese would lose to a teenager with no combat training?  

/Zechs fanboyism... >.>


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

> Well I know the armor restrained them, but I don't recall every single other part of them being purely biological (unrelated to any technological enhancements or whatever).



Understandable. But though, a great deal of them is organic -- Eva Unit 01 completely reattached its arm from an Angel when it was about to acquire the S2 engine. I don't think the arm would contain anything tech-wise that could be regened.

Ikari Shinji can help clear this up.



> Not that it was stated the moonlight butterflies only works on inanimate things, just that one of the things it was stated to have done was to spread nanomachines (that it also uses to restore itself) that instantly turned all of the Earth's civilizations into sand (buildings, cities, battleships, basically everything, along with creating massive storms to further spread it). So I doubt it'd be completely unaffected.



Understandable. Though, it's still organic. How much organic, I don't know.



> You are honestly trying to make people believe that Zechs Merquise in Tallgeese would lose to a teenager with no combat training?
> 
> /Zechs fanboyism... >.>



But Shinji's a momma's boy.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

Evangelion, because they actually have a feasibly plot to excuse and explain the use of mecha, whereas Gundam just uses them for the hell of it (that Minkovsky thing doesn't excuse their horrible engineering principles).


----------



## Blue (Oct 7, 2006)

In a fight, Evas would stomp all over most Gundams. Remove Wing (Zero) Gundam's cannon and God Gundam's God Finger, and there isn't a thing that could possibly penetrate an AT field. Whereas the higher-end Eva weapons (the particle rifle, for instance, that Asuka used to shoot at an Angel in orbit) would one-shot Gundams.

This is assuming that the Gundams don't have a "hero field" like the one that let Heero's Leo take 20000 hits while every other leo ever blows up when you slam the hatch too hard.

In enjoyability, it entirely depends on which gundam series you're talking about. Wing Gundam was trash, contrived characters in an UBER contrived plot to show off the brilliant mecha design, while some of the UC Gundams were more than worth watching - by virtue of Eva's wretched ending, superior to it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

> In a fight, Evas would stomp all over most Gundams. Remove Wing (Zero) Gundam's cannon and God Gundam's God Finger, and there isn't a thing that could possibly penetrate an AT field.



Libra Cannon. Satellite Cannon. Double Satellite Cannon. LOVE-LOVE-TENKYOKEN!



> Whereas the higher-end Eva weapons (the particle rifle, for instance, that Asuka used to shoot at an Angel in orbit) would one-shot Gundams.



Though, it depends on how big and wide the beam is. Not to mention the reload time, and I don't think those generators are going to be left untouched.



> This is assuming that the Gundams don't have a "hero field" like the one that let Heero's Leo take 20000 hits while every other leo ever blows up when you slam the hatch too hard.



Understandable.



> In enjoyability, it entirely depends on which gundam series you're talking about. Wing Gundam was trash, contrived characters in an UBER contrived plot to show off the brilliant mecha design, while some of the UC Gundams were more than worth watching - by virtue of Eva's wretched ending, superior to it.



To each their own.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Oct 7, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Understandable. But though, a great deal of them is organic -- Eva Unit 01 completely reattached its arm from an Angel when it was about to acquire the S2 engine. I don't think the arm would contain anything tech-wise that could be regened.
> 
> Ikari Shinji can help clear this up.


Eva = 100% Organic
The only mecha stuff (armor, batteries, etc.) on it is totally useless when compared to using the AT Field as a weapon, and removing the armor would just make it more versatile


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

Ah. Alrighty.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Oct 7, 2006)

IS said:
			
		

> Eva = 100% Organic


The entry plug itself isn't organic I think. Technically, if that were to dissolve with the pilot in it, isn't that like brain loss (though having said that unit one moves without an entry plug)

If this thread is a fight between universes, are we including angels for the eva side as well?


----------



## konflikti (Oct 7, 2006)

The plug-system is mechanical though? Anyways, S2 Eva(s) could most likely at least stalemate most of Gundams. There are also Gundams that could possibly defeat an EVA.

As for the media itself, I guess pretty much everything has been said.



> The entry plug itself isn't organic I think. Technically, if that were to dissolve with the pilot in it, isn't that like brain loss (though having said that unit one moves without an entry plug)



Oops, too late. That's what I get for day-dreaming while doing a reply. I guess EVA 01 would go berserk. Others might just shutdown. If it's universe to universe, I'd be giving it to Gundam, mostly because of the huge number advantage.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Oct 7, 2006)

blacklusterseph004 said:
			
		

> The entry plug itself isn't organic I think. Technically, if that were to dissolve with the pilot in it, isn't that like brain loss (though having said that unit one moves without an entry plug)


00 also moves without a plug, so does 02, the plug is only there for the pilots to, well, pilot
That being said, Evas are 100% organic, they took out part of the spinal column to insert the plug, it's not like it was ever really needed for anything other then controlling them


----------

